# Suspension question on a Tundra



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

So I have been looking around and can't really find a clear answer so I am going to ask my question here. I just put a Fisher 7 1/2' MM2 RD on my truck and I am wondering what leveling kit do you all suggest? I am skeptical of the Bilstien 5100's because I am not crazy on how the spring perch looks and I have seen stories of them failing. Adding 700 +/- pounds seems to me like it may cause them to fail quicker. I see Old Man Emu has a "heavy" set up but I just can't afford that much $$ after the holiday and after doing some reading it sounds like the heavier spring equals a harsh ride. So that brings me to spacers. It looks like the spacers would be much more reliable but does the ride really become that much more harsh? So what do you all suggest and what brands do you prefer? Thank you all for your added input.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Spacers do not add capacity to the front. Increasing the spring rate does.... to a point. What are the wheel bearings rated to take for payload?

Also, have you put any ballast behind the rear axle yet?


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

mnglocker;1548877 said:


> Spacers do not add capacity to the front. Increasing the spring rate does.... to a point. What are the wheel bearings rated to take for payload?
> 
> Also, have you put any ballast behind the rear axle yet?


Truck carries the plow fine, not much sag at all. My problem is from the factory they come with a raked stance and I want to raise the front up. Running 400lbs of ballast behind the rear wheels.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Billet spacers are pretty much just that from any company. that's what I'd look at. You'll need longer shocks too, and possibly longer sway-bar end links.


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

you dont need longer struts or sway bar links...

i have the toytec kit on my truck, easy to install, works great, increases the spring rate slightly and stiffens up the steering and ride perfectly. make sure you get the diff drop kit too! 
http://www.toyteclifts.com/


----------



## bucket (Aug 3, 2008)

Here is what i have: http://www.toyteclifts.com/index.ph...tegory_id=138&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=72

Holds the plow great!


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Have been running the Bilstien 5100's (original design, not the new beefier design) for over 3 years with no issues at all. I use my truck much harder than it was designed for, year round. Commercial plowing, towing, hauling, and plenty of beach and woods "off-road" use. I would use them again in a heartbeat, especially now since they have "redesigned" them, they are even stronger.


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

I have Bilstein 5100 struts on my Tundra (set in the top position); this will be my fifth winter plowing with it. I have Timbrens on both bumpstops also. I carry a 7.5' Fisher XBlade and occasionally an 8.5' Fisher HD. The Bilsteins have not failed yet and I have not had to replace any front end parts; and I travel on some very poor roads.

On my next Tundra I plan to have Bilstein 5100s, OME 200# heavier coil springs, Timbrens, and Donahue Racing upper control arms.

If money were no object, a set of height adjustable ICON coil overs would be nice.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

heavychevy01;1548723 said:


> So I have been looking around and can't really find a clear answer so I am going to ask my question here. I just put a Fisher 7 1/2' MM2 RD on my truck and I am wondering what leveling kit do you all suggest? I am skeptical of the Bilstien 5100's because I am not crazy on how the spring perch looks and I have seen stories of them failing. Adding 700 +/- pounds seems to me like it may cause them to fail quicker. I see Old Man Emu has a "heavy" set up but I just can't afford that much $$ after the holiday and after doing some reading it sounds like the heavier spring equals a harsh ride. So that brings me to spacers. It looks like the spacers would be much more reliable but does the ride really become that much more harsh? So what do you all suggest and what brands do you prefer? Thank you all for your added input.


The heavier rated front springs won't affect the ride much, I have the TRD Tacoma and installed the OME 885's which equal a 2" front lift and 175 lb heavier rated spring. I went with the longer Bilsteins front and rear and added a leaf also in the back since I carry around 1200 to 1800 lbs to the "recycle center" every couple months. 
With this lift in the front springs it handles the 300# plow with no squat what so ever, just the rear starts dropping with all the scrap loads. Don't even need the timberns in the front.
My truck rode stiff from day one so I noticed no difference with the lift and springs.
Just my two cents, good luck and enjoy the new truck.

Matt


----------

